
Did We Just Witness a Twitter Marriage Proposal? - pius
http://mashable.com/2008/03/21/max-emily-twitter-proposal/
======
wallflower
I used to joke with my friends who just got engaged about having a voicemail
system "Press '1' to hear how he _proposed_..Press '2' to hear the tentative
wedding details..Press '3' to leave a message'

I think it's a genuine proposal - and most of their wedding party/guests
probably are already part of their twitter network. Nice one-to-many
broadcast.

